# Can a scrollsaw be used to shape a solid body guitar blank?



## Marn64

Hey everybody,
So I have been venturing into instrument making these past few months and I was wondering if a scrollsaw can be used as a substitute for a bandsaw when cutting out the shape of a solid-body guitar. Up until this point I have been using a crosscut hand saw to rough shape and then a coping saw for finishing cuts but it isn't always that accurate. Is this possible or is it not advisable for reasons of safety, quality of cut, etc.
Thanks,
Benjamin


----------



## Underdog

I'd much rather do that job on a bandsaw with a 1/4" or 1/8" blade.


----------



## Planeman40

A solid body guitar would be about 2" thick and of a hardwood. That is too much for a scroll saw. This would take a bandsaw or possibly a relatively large electric hand scroll saw with a finish cut blade.

Planeman


----------



## Finn

Scroll saws make a wonderful cut, much smoother than a band saw but most scroll saws have a 1 3/4" thickness limit.


----------



## Marn64

> Scroll saws make a wonderful cut, much smoother than a band saw but most scroll saws have a 1 3/4" thickness limit.
> 
> - Jim Finn


The standard thickness of a 1950's telecaster is 1 3/4 thickness, so is it doable?


----------



## Redoak49

Is possible….probably.. But will be difficult and very slow going. I would not do it.


----------



## Marn64

Would a handheld industrial quality jigsaw work better?


----------



## SignWave

Most guitar makers use a bandsaw or jigsaw to cut it close, then use a router with a patterning bit to finalize the shape, based on a template.


----------



## Planeman40

"Would a handheld industrial quality jigsaw work better"

I believe it would work pretty well. Just last night I was using a Bosch industrial saber saw ("jigsaw") to cut some 1 3/4" fir and it cut nicely to a curved line with a finishing cut blade. Make sure it is set up for an accurate cut 90 degrees to the surface of the wood. No matter what you use to cut, you will really need to cut a little outside of the line and use a 4" wide floor-type belt sander to finish sanding to the line for a nice smooth and accurate edge. Some people with expertise could finish hand sanding down to the line and do a nice job, but it would be a lot of work. I agree with SignWave above that the best way would be to make an accurate plywood pattern and use a router with a straight bit to pattern-cut down to the line after rough cutting slightly oversize.


----------



## Marn64

> Most guitar makers use a bandsaw or jigsaw to cut it close, then use a router with a patterning bit to finalize the shape, based on a template.
> 
> - SignWave


Jigsaw it is then huh, I don't own the jigsaw and I am a hand tool woodworker by discipline, so are there any things I should know before using it?


----------



## Marn64

> "Would a handheld industrial quality jigsaw work better"
> 
> I believe it would work pretty well. Just last night I was using a Bosch industrial saber saw ("jigsaw") to cut some 1 3/4" fir and it cut nicely to a curved line with a finishing cut blade. Make sure it is set up for an accurate cut 90 degrees to the surface of the wood. No matter what you use to cut, you will really need to cut a little outside of the line and use a 4" wide floor-type belt sander to finish sanding to the line for a nice smooth and accurate edge. Some people with expertise could finish hand sanding down to the line and do a nice job, but it would be a lot of work. I agree with SignWave above that the best way would be to make an accurate plywood pattern and use a router with a straight bit to pattern-cut down to the line after rough cutting slightly oversize.
> 
> - Planeman40


thanks for the info, the body is spruce so I think it should cut quite well.


----------



## TheFridge

Rough it out about 1/16 larger than you want and spokshave it to the line maybe?


----------



## marc_rosen

Funny you should mention it…...
(Those Frank Zappa fans amongst you may enjoy that intro.)
I just finished cutting out a small electric "viola" for a friend yesterday. It was an 8/4 blank of hard maple and I used my bandsaw for the outside cuts and my Dewalt scrollsaw for the inside. My friend said he'd be happy if I had to use the bandsaw for all cuts and leaving a glued up saw kerf but I was certain I'd be able to do it if I kept my feed rate slow.
I broke about 5 blades in the process but I made two nice interior cutouts that only required minor sanding.
Hope this helps you decide which way to go.
Marc


----------



## ralbuck

Scrollsaws will cut remarkably with care, blade lubrication, and PATIENCE!

I have used candle wax a a blade lube since 1953! The hint came with my first scrollsaw.

DO NOT try to cut too fast. Experiment on a chunk of wastewood first to get the feel, blade tension, feed rate etc. figured out.

Good luck and we will want to see the resuts too.


----------

